# Zapco, Morel, DQXS



## bcutshall (Apr 5, 2007)

Local sale fell through, these are back for sale.

bzcutshall, Electronics, eBay Motors items. Great deals on eBay!

DQXS
Zapco SP4-SL
Zapco Ref 500.1
Zapco Ref 350.2
Morel Supremo SW6
Morel Supremo Piccolo


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

uhhhh i hate 7 day auctions...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I got high bids on the Supremo stuff.


----------



## bcutshall (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the bids


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

DAT said:


> I got high bids on the Supremo stuff.



if we decide to bid, you might want to make sure them pockets are deep enough Trigger don't play


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I really don't understand why people bid when there is more than 10 minutes left in the auction, it confuses me so...


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, and Cutshall is a good man with good product. I've know him for years, and was working at the shop when he had all this stuff put in!!! It was good seeing you the other day, if things go well you might be seeing me up there a lot more


----------



## bcutshall (Apr 5, 2007)

Travis! thanks for the kind words. it was a surprise to see you. so random with timing!


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

Salad Fingers said:


> I really don't understand why people bid when there is more than 10 minutes left in the auction, it confuses me so...


what do you mean? when I want to win something I wait till there is 4 seconds left. unless I'm not reading what you wrote correctly 
last second bids are great.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

83corolla said:


> what do you mean? when I want to win something I wait till there is 4 seconds left. unless I'm not reading what you wrote correctly
> last second bids are great.


That is EXACTLY what I mean. Why bid with four days left? Wait until there is like 4 seconds left... those are the only bids that matter!!!!


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

he'll yeah. I'm like a methhead sweating and counting in my head. good luck with the auctions. people who don't pay deserve to be slapped, especially on high end auctions like these. that pisses me off.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

trigg007 said:


> if we decide to bid, you might want to make sure them pockets are deep enough Trigger don't play


Well it's not like a big deal if I win I get Morel Supremo with warranty from a dealer / car audio shop at 10% above dealer costs... Plus I have Supremo 9's right now.. but would love to get the 6's.

If you bid good luck.... You'll probably win them..


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Salad Fingers said:


> I really don't understand why people bid when there is more than 10 minutes left in the auction, it confuses me so...





DITTO X1000


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

DAT said:


> Well it's not like a big deal if I win I get Morel Supremo with warranty from a dealer / car audio shop at 10% above dealer costs... Plus I have Supremo 9's right now.. but would love to get the 6's.
> 
> If you bid good luck.... You'll probably win them..





all in fun


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

its like jerking off before sex


----------



## bcutshall (Apr 5, 2007)

less than 14 hours to go on the auctions. thanks to all who have bid and who are watching


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

who won the Piccolos? I know who won the Supremo 6's


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Toyota Tacoma Factory 6 Disc Changer : eBay Motors (item 260596698662 end time May-10-10 13:35:58 PDT)

Toyota-Tacoma-Factory-6-Disc-Changer it only went for $5.50 + shipping? That sucks


----------



## bcutshall (Apr 5, 2007)

yep, had to clear out my closet, tired of having that around. had it posted for $20 a week earlier and no bite.

not sure if the piccolo winner is on the forums


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

what did the dqxs sell for?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian_smith06 said:


> what did the dqxs sell for?


http://completed.shop.ebay.com/bzcu...&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m283&_rdc=1

Looks like $315


----------



## bcutshall (Apr 5, 2007)

hopefully!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

DAT said:


> http://completed.shop.ebay.com/bzcu...&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m283&_rdc=1
> 
> Looks like $315


:surprised:thanks


----------

